# Batch Brewing Co - Marrickville NSW



## Phoney (6/1/14)

So this brewery opened up just two weeks ago, literally a 5 minute bike ride away from my house so I had no excuse not to pop down and check it out, and so I did just that on the weekend.

At the front of the brewery is a simple bar made out of pallets where one can pull up a stool and try their beers, chat to the brewers (they're nice guys) and ogle the shiny SS brew porn in the other half of the shed. As well that you can buy / fill growlers and get longneck take aways. 

They had two APA's (4.9% and 5.4%) and an Amber Ale (5.6%) on tap. $5 for a jar which was good value. I tried them all, and they were fantastic! I guessed around 40 - 45 IBU and beautifully balanced. From talking to the brewers it sounds like they're going for a niche market of making interesting craft beers that are not squared at the edge of the 'premium beers' as a lot of other micro's are doing these days. The next one they are planning is a wheat with spiced tea from with a local tea producer and a belgian wit yeast. I wish them all the best and am looking forward to seeing their beers appear on tap around Sydney.

Anyway, I would recommend dropping in and checking them out. 

44 Sydenham road marrickville, just down from Sydenham train station

http://batchbrewingco.com.au


----------



## n00ch (16/1/14)

Thanks for the heads up. I don't know how many times I've driven past and saw their logo with interest but never actually looked up what the place was. 

Seeing as they're only open at limited times I might drop in on my way home today and check it out.


----------



## Josh (16/1/14)

They open Sundays? I go past on the way to basketball. Otherwise the missus might be stopping in after work one day. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizier (16/1/14)

Fuggle me sideways. I am being made to regret moving from Marrickville every week or so with more stuff going on there.

That sounds AWESOME. I am so jealous.


----------



## mwe (16/1/14)

Pretty sure they are just open Thursdays, Fridays and Saturdays at the moment - they post their opening times up on their Instagram feed every week if you're on there.

Popped in last weekend and it's a cool little setup - sampled their regular APA, the Topaz APA and the Amber Ale and all were delish.

Like the OP it's only 5 mins away from me so will definitely be back.


----------



## Alchomist (13/10/15)

Met one of the Brewers & had a guided tour a few weeks ago & was really impressed with the setup. I was amazed at the cost (& the risk) involved in setting up a business like Batch and it's great to see the success they're enjoying.

There were 5 or 6 beers on tap with the APA being the standout for me. My son took a shine to the Sour & liked it so much he borrowed my last 50 to pick up a few Bombers for his mates to try out.

Apparently they do small batch contract brewing as well. Has anyone had anything brewed by them?


----------

